# Low sugar



## PolarKat (May 30, 2006)

Since there isnt' a health section, and I'm a month and bit off from my next Dr. appointment..

Now that summer is here I've automatically become much more active, I've increased my caloric intake to compensate, but... I'm getting tired/headaches/sweaty and the shakes. Used to get the same in HS during football practice/games, so I guessed.. and just a bit of sugar fixes it up..
I have remove all sugar from my diet long ago, swapped with rabbit food. I've also just done starve & glucose tests and there's no issue there at all.. I've also been digesting real real fast the last few months.. I mean fast..
the only thing I can think of is I recently cut way back on fast burn complex carbs (potatoes rice etc..)..


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 30, 2006)

Sound like a bump in your protein intake may be the fix.


----------



## RedHead (May 31, 2006)

PolarKat said:


> Since there isnt' a health section, and I'm a month and bit off from my next Dr. appointment..
> 
> Now that summer is here I've automatically become much more active, I've increased my caloric intake to compensate, but... I'm getting tired/headaches/sweaty and the shakes. Used to get the same in HS during football practice/games, so I guessed.. and just a bit of sugar fixes it up..
> I have remove all sugar from my diet long ago, swapped with rabbit food. I've also just done starve & glucose tests and there's no issue there at all.. I've also been digesting real real fast the last few months.. I mean fast..
> the only thing I can think of is I recently cut way back on fast burn complex carbs (potatoes rice etc..)..



If you are going through your food that fast you may want to replace water with a gatorade equivalent. Your phosphates and electrolytes may be off; which is what was going on with me. If you aren't taking a mult V then I would suggest trying out one.


----------



## PolarKat (May 31, 2006)

RedHead said:


> If you are going through your food that fast you may want to replace water with a gatorade equivalent. Your phosphates and electrolytes may be off; which is what was going on with me. If you aren't taking a mult V then I would suggest trying out one.



is there something like low cal gator aid?? I've been taking the vitamins but I think they're also passing intact.. thinking of crushing the pills to be sure.



ScreamingChicken said:


> Sound like a bump in your protein intake may be the fix.


I gave it a try today pushed the effect back, but not enough substance..got hungry quicker.. need to find some sort balance in the middle..


----------



## missaf (May 31, 2006)

I agree with Chicken, an increase in protein and maybe a small amont of carbs in the morning might balance you out more.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2006)

PolarKat said:


> is there something like low cal gator aid?? I've been taking the vitamins but I think they're also passing intact.. thinking of crushing the pills to be sure.



Yes. Drink Propel. It's the same stuff only no sugar and no dye. If you don't mind sugar substitutes, Propel is the way to go. If you are not starving yourself your issue may be that you are not getting enough fluids during the day. You'd be suprised how much water you lose when you are exercising and not eating sugar. You may be simply dehydrated.


----------



## RedHead (May 31, 2006)

Regarding you crushing vitamens...there are several chewable adult versions I would recommend before doing that. Also if you have trouble keepig protein down may I suggest the following recipe.

8oz of Soy Milk
Scoop of Soy Protein
*Optional items:
Frozen fruit (to make it more smoothy like)
Equal or other artificial sweetners
Sugar Free Syrup - like Vanilla, Irish Cream, Hazel Nut (coffee syrups)*

Put into a blender and mix well. Drink up....if you can handle it, go for 16 oz. This will actually help you retain your protein because of the soy absorbtion.


----------

